# [JA] Japanese Gentoo user

## mona-

日本語でgentooを語ろう

というスレッド

gentooJP

http://www.gentoo.gr.jp/Last edited by mona- on Wed Nov 17, 2010 2:37 am; edited 8 times in total

----------

## mickywicky

&#35501;&#12417;&#12427;&#65311;

----------

## mickywicky

well, it looks like the forum doesn't support non-western languages  :Sad: 

----------

## rac

The problem has to do with the fact that you can't mix character encodings in a single HTML page.  Text submitted to a form is in the encoding of the surrounding page.  For the English forum skin, that's ISO-8859-1.  If we could get the Japanese forum skin going, it would be possible to post Japanese.

We are working on a solution to this problem that will hopefully solve this gracefully for Japanese and other non-Latin1 character encodings, but I can't give an estimate for when it will be working yet, because a couple of other things have to fall into place.  Sorry for the inconvenience and thanks for your patience.

----------

## mickywicky

no rush, I think many Japanese Gentoo users can do english quite well enough  :Smile: 

thx in any case

----------

## dob

&#12371;&#12428;&#12399;&#26085;&#26412;&#35486;&#12486;&#12473;&#12488;&#12391;&#12377;

it only works in the author column it seems

----------

## dob

If you look at the source of the html page, you can see that in the autors column the unicode codes are right:

```
Location: パリ。フランス
```

but in the message part phpbb added "amp;" between the & and the #

```
<span class="postbody">&#12371;&#12428;&#12399;&#26085;&#26412; &#35486;&#12486;&#12473;&#12488;&#12391;&#12377;
```

EDIT (rac): offering to phpBB linebreak gods

----------

## rac

I wonder if phpBB is doing that on the output side, or if the browser is escaping things before they get sent.

----------

## dob

it's probably part of the filter which converts ubb code into html

----------

## plate

Just fooling around here: I'm trying to reproduce that author location display of Japanese characters that you've managed to get to work, but all I get is a display of the UTF-8 codes instead of the actual display. How did you do it?

----------

## dob

a step in the wrong direction now it doesn't work anymore at all. 

'amps' are added even in the profile.

バカ

----------

## dob

日本語

漢字

ひらがな

カタカナ

第３新東京市

Ok now it works in the main message colum, I hope it'll work again soon in the profile / authors column

----------

## mickywicky

wicked, let me try this...

これは日本語のテストだ。

Gentooの日本語ができるForumへようこそう！！

(couldn't figure out how to have "fo" in katakana)

----------

## plate

やっぱこれだ！すごいじゃん！ありがとう！

何で急にできたのかなあ○

----------

## rac

私も遊べるのでしょうか？

----------

## rac

 *mickywicky wrote:*   

> (couldn't figure out how to have "fo" in katakana)

 フォ

----------

## plate

 *rac wrote:*   

> 私も遊べるのでしょうか？

 

ご自分でフォーラムを日本語化したじゃないんですか？  :Cool: 

Is it just my local display or do tens and marus look elevated to you too?

。 maru

、 ten

----------

## mona-

キタ━━━━━━  :Laughing:  (ﾟ∀ﾟ)  :Razz:  ━━━━━━！！

ついに日本語が使用可能になりましたね。

どなたにお礼を申し上げればよいのでしょうか？

----------

## plate

どうでしょうかね。おそRAC々のおかげだろうと思いますが。  :Cool: 

----------

## rac

「凄く苦労した」と言いたいけれど、嘘です。まだ原因は不明ですが、最近の phpBB 2.0.4 のアップグレードは今の所一番可能性が高いかと思われています。自然に使えるようになりました。

*shrug*

@plate: 点と丸は普通の位置で表示されまる

----------

## plate

自然に治ったの？ :Shocked:  よかったね。。。 :Laughing: 

区切りの表示問題はPhoenixに限られていて分かってきました。Konquerorには順調に表示してます。

----------

## mona-

>どうでしょうかね。おそRAC々のおかげだろうと思いますが。

>「凄く苦労した」と言いたいけれど、嘘です。まだ原因は不明ですが、

>最近の phpBB 2.0.4 のアップグレードは今の所一番可能性が高いかと

>思われています。自然に使えるようになりました。

自然に日本語使用可能になったという事は、また自然に使えなくなる

という事もあるのだろうか。。。  :Rolling Eyes: 

とにかく、rac氏ならびに八百万(やおよろず)の神さまに感謝いたします。

(02/06 22:13 JST 文字コード修正しました。)Last edited by mona- on Thu Feb 06, 2003 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## plate

面白いことにmona-さんのEUC_JPにエンコードされたメッセージはブラウザーの自動選択モードで文字化けになってしまいますが、逆にブラウザーをEUC_JPにすると区切りの表示問題は解決して来ます。不思議だなあ。。。  :Shocked: 

----------

## Carlos

うわ、すごいですね。では、日本語フォーラムを設立しましょうか？

plate: 句読点等の問題は、なぜかPhoenixのフォントをSans SerifからSerifに変えたら直ってしまいました。訳あって僕はMozillaに移ってますが。

----------

## plate

あ、本当だ。  :Shocked:   Serifなら大丈夫ですけど、やっぱり酷いフォントになっちゃいます。じゃあ、KHTMLの方がいいんでしょうか。Steve Jobsもそう思うんじゃないですか？  :Laughing: 

----------

## rac

 *Carlos wrote:*   

> 日本語フォーラムを設立しましょうか？

 出ました。今まで他の言語フォーラムはもっと強烈なキャンペーンを行いました。私達は残念ながらまだデマンドが少ない方だと思います。もっと頑張らなくちゃ。。。

----------

## Carlos

 *rac wrote:*   

> 出ました。今まで他の言語フォーラムはもっと強烈なキャンペーンを行いました。私達は残念ながらまだデマンドが少ない方だと思います。もっと頑張らなくちゃ。。。

 gentoo.gr.jpの人達を読んで来れば十分人が来ると思います。

じゃあちょっと他の言語のキャンペーンを拝見してから、強烈なキャンペーンを始めます。 :Wink: 

----------

## Buta

とりあえず記念ぱぴこ。と。

----------

## plate

いらっしゃいませ。  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nakano

Carlosに呼ばれてきました。

はやく日本語フォーラムできると良いですねぇ

キャンペーンって何すればよいのですか？

----------

## mona-

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20030224-newsletter.xml#doc_chap4_sect1

英語があまり得意ではないのでこのGWNの記事のニュアンスが今一つ読み取れない。。。 

これはラテン組との対比で皮肉られているのでしょうか？ 

それとも温かいエールを送られていると解釈していいのですか？ 

まあ確かに私自身、日本語enableとなった時点で満足しちゃっていたのは確かですが  

[2003/02/25 20:59 JST - 文字コード ( S_JIS -> UTF-8 ) 修正]

[2003/02/26 01:34 JST - 文字が化けない投稿法をやっと理解（一度PreviewしてからSubmit）]Last edited by mona- on Tue Feb 25, 2003 4:34 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## plate

GWNの記事を気にしないでください。IRCに大勢の方が毎日集まっているらしいんですけど、彼らさえフォーラムを使ってもらえば日本語のフォーラムは早速できると思います。nakanoさんが「キャンペーンに何が必要か」に答えたかったんで、GWNを通じて早く響くと思ってたんです。すいませんね。。。  :Cool: 

GWNに書いたとおり、基本的にイタリア組と同じように独立したフォーラムを立ち上げるために、まず二つの行動は必要です。一つは、FAQを翻訳することです。GentooのFAQではなく、フォーラムのガイドラインです。やがて、少なくとも一人の方はmoderatorの役割を果たさないとだめです。racは幸いに日本語が読めますが、klieberやnitroは日本語が全く分からないので、どれぐらいの人数が日本語のフォーラムを希望しているのか、積極的なフォーラムになるかどうか、それぐらいをsite adminにも伝えるために、別の英文の「募集スレッド」を作らなきゃいけないんです。

mona-さん：今回はSHIFT_JISでしたね。できるだけUTF-8にしていただければ幸いですが。  :Wink: 

----------

## mona-

plate、詳しい説明どうもありがとう。

日本語フォーラムの独立、日本語enableなモデレータさんやアドミンさんもいるようだし

いずれ自然に実現するのかなあ・・・などと勝手に思っていました。

すいません。

勢いが必要なのですね。

フォーラムのガイドライン翻訳はまず私が叩き台を提供します。

モデレータは・・・もう決まりですかね  :Laughing: 

 *plate wrote:*   

> 別の英文の「募集スレッド」を作らなきゃいけないんです。 

 

調べてみます。

 *plate wrote:*   

> 今回はSHIFT_JISでしたね。できるだけUTF-8にしていただければ幸いですが。 

 

すいませんでした。

つい先程やっと文字化けしない投稿方法を理解しました。

といっても普通に一旦プレビューして、

```
＆＃26085;＆＃26412;＆＃35486;
```

こんな記号の羅列をそのままSubmitするだけのようですね。

（今までプレビューした後一旦戻ってからSubmitしてました。）

----------

## masayang

 *mona- wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20030224-newsletter.xml#doc_chap4_sect1 
> 
> 英語があまり得意ではないのでこのGWNの記事のニュアンスが今一つ読み取れない。。。 
> 
> 

 

ニッポンがんばれー ってとこじゃないですか？

という私は、ここに日本語で読み書きができるようになっているのを今日まで知りませんでした...

----------

## Buta

せっかくフォーラムで日本語使えるようになったんだから人様を頼ってみるテスト。

```
emerge dev-util/eclipse-platform-bin
```

した後、やっぱ使わなくなったので

```
emerge -C dev-util/eclipse-platform-bin
```

したら、その後 emerge -pv world する度に

```
*** Package in world file is not installed: dev-util/eclipse-platform-bin
```

っていうメッセージ出るようになったんですが、どのファイルをゴニョゴニョすれば出ないように出来ますか。

あと半角カナのﾃｽﾄ。

# んなことくらい自分で調べろとか言わないで

----------

## mona-

### UTF-8 encodimg ###

ガイドライン

Gentoo ユーザ数の急増に伴って当フォーラムの参加人数も増えてきました。

フォーラムのスムーズな運営のために、ここにガイドラインを設けます。

常識をふまえた振る舞いを - 

　これより下で説明されているルール以外は何をやってもいい、というわけではありません。

　フォーラムでの発言、返信、閲覧の時には常識と ネチケット をふまえた振る舞いをお願いします。

あなたの質問には既に誰かが答えているかも -

　Gentoo はとてもドキュメントが充実した Linux ディストリビューションです。

　しかし、多くの人はそういった既存の情報を見落としがちです。

こちら に役に立ちそうなドキュメントへのリンクを用意してあります。

質問を書き込む前にまず検索を -

　新しくトピックを作る前にまずサイトの検索機能を使って調べてみましょう。

　フォーラムの成長にともなって、あなたの今抱えている問題や疑問が、既にどこかのトピックで解決されているかもしれません。

　これら既存の情報を検索で見つけ出せれば、あなたは時間を節約し、次の新たな問題に取り組むことができます。

ログの提示、実行したコマンドの明記 -

　何が間違っているのか、何をしたらそのエラーメッセージが現れたのか・・・

　それがわからなければ誰もあなたを助けられません。

　あなたの環境の詳しい情報を事前に提供すれば、より助言を得られやすくなります。

トピック題名の決定は慎重に -

　『助けてください。 Gentoo初心者です』 このようなトピック題名では誰もあなたを助けてあげようとは思わないでしょう。

　あなたの抱えている問題を簡潔に題名にしましょう。

　そして本文では詳細な状況を説明しましょう。

　題名を本文中で再度書き記すのも効果的かもしれません。

　『題名のとおりです』 本文がこれだけ、というのは避けてください。

　『hoge を起動すると X window がクラッシュ』 題名はこのように簡潔かつ具体的に。

BBCodeを活用しよう -

　BBCode をうまく使えば、表現の幅が拡がります。

　BBCode について詳しくは こちら を。

助けてくれる人達に感謝を -

　あなたが問題を書き込み、誰かが救いの手を差し延べてくれたら感謝の意を表しましょう。

　また何らかの解決方を提示してもらった際には、素直にそれに応じましょう。

叩かない -

　たとえば誰かが問題を書き込んだら、『そのプログラムを使うのは間違い。こちらを使えば』と即座に結論のみを押し付けるのは避けましょう。

　あなたの意見の裏付けを説明し、建設的な提案を。

　批判的な表現は控えめに。

トピックの趣旨に従って -

　たとえば iptable についてのトピックで誰かが KDE で動作するGUI設定ツールの話をしても、それにつられて KDE の話へと脱線しないように気をつけましょう。

　もし今居るトピックとは趣旨が違う話題であっても話し合いたい、話し合う価値があると思った場合は、新たにトピックを作って、元のトピックへのリンクを貼るようにしましょう。

個人攻撃をしない -

　理由が何であれ、このフォーラムはくだらない争いをする場ではありません。

　もしどうしてもやるならよそで願います。(我慢できれば尚良いのですが)

　もしこのような事があれば、あなたは警告を受けることになるでしょう。

　この種のトラブルが頻発する事のないよう願います。

違法行為をしない -

　ソフトウェアのクラック、webサイトへの侵入などの違法行為を話し合わないでください。

　このような行為が全ての国の法律で禁止されていない現状においては、このフォーラムのサーバが設置されているアメリカ合衆国の法律を遵守してください。

　もし上記のような違法行為がこのフォーラムで話し合われた場合、Gentoo プロジェクトが不要な法的責任の追及を受ける事になります。

　従って、このようなアメリカ合衆国の法律で違法とされる行為に関する書き込みは、警告無しに削除します。

マルチポストをしない -

　同じ質問などを複数のフォーラムにまたがってトピックを作るのはやめましょう。

　話題が分散し、後から検索する際にも困難になります。

　あなたの質問が複数のテーマにまたがる性質のものであれば、その中から最もふさわしいフォーラムを一つ選んでそこへ書き込みましょう。

　もし作ったトピックを他のフォーラムへ移動させたい場合は モデレータ へ連絡してください。

質問のしかたを工夫しよう -

　もしあなたが インターネット/フォーラム/Linux などの初心者で、どんな質問が許されるのか、あるいはどのように質問すればよいのかわからない場合には、 このドキュメント を読んでみてください。

　そのドキュメントにはこのガイドラインと同じような事柄が書かれていますが、更に広範で詳細な説明がなされています。

画像のサイズに気をつけて -

　もしアバターや画像のシグネチャを使う場合は、以下の点に気をつけてください。

アバターの大きさは 80x80 ピクセル以下に

画像のシグネチャはサイズ 7 キロバイト以下に、幅は 200 ピクセル以下、高さは 80 ピクセル以下に

運営者は 不快/迷惑/不適切 と判断した画像を削除する権利を有します。

 * 時々 このガイドライン が更新されていないか確認するようにしましょう。Last edited by mona- on Wed Jul 02, 2003 7:45 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mona-

 *plate wrote:*   

> どれぐらいの人数が日本語のフォーラムを希望しているのか、積極的なフォーラムになるかどうか、それぐらいをsite adminにも伝えるために、別の英文の「募集スレッド」を作らなきゃいけないんです。

 

ラテン組のデモトピと思われるトピック発見

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=36148

ちょっとわざとらしいような気もしたけど、さすがラテン系、と短絡的にナットク。

アピ-ルするという目的を明確に果たしているように思う。

デモトピも私が立てると、私一人がゴネているように見えてしまうのではないか、という懸念がありまして、トピ立ては他の方にお願いできたらなあと考えています。

 *masayang wrote:*   

> ニッポンがんばれー ってとこじゃないですか？

 

そうですね。 

以前からGWNで日本がらみの記事をよく目にするなぁとは思っていたのですが。

plateからのエ-ルだった事をご本人がカミングアウトされましたね  :Shocked: 

 *Buta wrote:*   

> せっかくフォーラムで日本語使えるようになったんだから人様を頼ってみるテスト。

 

Butaさん  :Cool:  アバターかわいいですね。

私はモナーのアバター作りでGimpの基本操作をマスターしました。

/var/cache/edb/world ファイルを編集すれLast edited by mona- on Thu Feb 27, 2003 5:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Buta

 *mona- wrote:*   

> Butaさん   アバターかわいいですね。 
> 
> 私はモナーのアバター作りでGimpの基本操作をマスターしました。

 

ありがとうございましあ。

でも、このアバターはまだWinを使ってたときに作ったものなので、

Gimpはスクリーンショット撮る以外ではまだ使ったことがないのです。

新しいのを描く機会があればGimpで描いてみたいです。

あとかわいさなら オマエモナー っとお約束のセリフを。

で、本題の方ですが

 *mona- wrote:*   

> /var/cache/edb/world ファイルを編集すれ

 

上記ファイルからeclipseが含まれてる行を検索かけて削除したら解決しました。ありがとうございますた。

----------

## Buta

化けた。

何故かSJISでPostされる(´・ω・｀)

PreviewせずにPostすればいいのかな？

というわけでテストさせてください。

追記

Editボタンがあったんですね。

Editボタン押して再Postしたら文字化け解消しました。

----------

## mona-

Butaさんごめん。 

たぶんその直前の私の投稿が普通じゃなかったから、ブラウザの自動判別がそれに惑わされたのでしょう。 

ちなみに私は主にKDE3.1のコンカラからの書き込みです。

でも、どうしても文字コードがうまく収まらないため、今はWinXPのIEから。

フォーラムガイドライン日本語訳

間違い等ありましたら指摘してくださいね。

----------

## Carlos

mona-さん、butaさん、ご苦労さまです。

でもやっぱりまだユーザーが足りないですね。またGentoo-JPの人に話して来ます。

----------

## hibou

はじめまして。  :Smile: 

ちょっと日本語入力が難しいですねぇ。

書き込みが少ない原因の一つではないでしょうか。

----------

## Kamui-Chan

hi all   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mona-

http://lists.insecure.org/lists/linux-kernel/2003/Jan/6235.html

開発中カーネルで日本語キーボード(jp106)の "円"キー(+Shiftで'|') と 

"ひらがなカタカナ"キーにkeycodeがふられていないのを何とかするパッチを、 

上記に修正を加えて sys-kernel/development-sources-2.5.[66,67] 

に適用できるようにしました。 

```

--- drivers/input/keyboard/atkbd.c.bak   2003-04-08 02:27:58.000000000 +0900 

+++ drivers/input/keyboard/atkbd.c   2003-04-08 03:01:29.000000000 +0900 

@@ -335,6 +335,12 @@ 

      return 3; 

   } 

+   if (atkbd->id == 0xab02) { 

+      printk("atkbd: jp109(106) keyboard found\n"); 

+      param[0] = atkbd_set; 

+      atkbd_command(atkbd, param, ATKBD_CMD_SSCANSET); 

+      return 5; 

+   } 

   if (atkbd_set != 2) 

      if (!atkbd_command(atkbd, param, ATKBD_CMD_OK_GETID)) { 

         atkbd->id = param[0] << 8 | param[1]; 

@@ -542,6 +548,12 @@ 

   else 

      memcpy(atkbd->keycode, atkbd_set2_keycode, sizeof(atkbd->keycode)); 

+   if (atkbd->set == 5) { 

+      atkbd->keycode[0x13] = 0x70; /* Hiragana/Katakana */ 

+      atkbd->keycode[0x6a] = 0x7c; /* Yen, pipe 124*/ 

+      atkbd->set = 2; 

+   } 

+ 

   atkbd->dev.name = atkbd->name; 

   atkbd->dev.phys = atkbd->phys; 

   atkbd->dev.id.bustype = BUS_I8042; 

@@ -555,7 +567,8 @@ 

   input_register_device(&atkbd->dev); 

-   printk(KERN_INFO "input: %s on %s\n", atkbd->name, serio->phys); 

+/*   printk(KERN_INFO "input: %s on %s\n", atkbd->name, serio->phys); */ 

+   printk(KERN_INFO "input: %s (0x%x) on %s\n", atkbd->name, atkbd->id, serio->phys); 

} 

```

パッチ適用したカーネルで起動後に 

$ dmesg | grep atkbd 

して 

atkbd: jp109(106) keyboard found 

と表示されればOK。 

このパッチによりXのキーマップがズレますので、 

```
keycode 239 = Hiragana_Katakana Romaji 

keycode 245 = backslash bar prolongedsound
```

と~/.Xmodmapに記述しておき、X起動時に 

```
xmodmap  ~/.Xmodmap 
```

を実行するように 

~/.xinitrc などに記述しておくとよいでしょう。

----------

## t-wata

mona-さん、サンクス

標準のカーネルになんで入らないのかな。acやmmにも入ってないみたいなんで、優先度低いんですかねぇ。パイプが使えないのは致命的なんだが。

# こんなフォーラムがあったなんて知りませんでした。

# よろしくお願いします。

----------

## mona-

t-wataさん　どうも

> パイプが使えないのは致命的なんだが。 

私は最初キーボードが壊れてしまったと早合点して分解して確かめてしまいました  :Embarassed: 

上記MLログによりますと、このパッチでは他種キーボードのkeycodeマッピングと重複する

らしいです。

１月から２月の kernel-2.5.59 での話で、それ以降進展がないのがちょっと気になりますが

まあ 2.6 リリースまでには何とかなるでしょう  :Cool: 

----------

## mona-

日本語KDE の Konqueror で Google 検索をすると、結果表示ページの上部（Googleロゴの下）にある table が横方向につぶれる現象が KDE3.x 以降続いていますが、この現象の簡易な回避法を見つけました。

```
body > table > tr > td > center {

　　　　display: inline;

}
```

このような内容のローカルなスタイルシート　hoge.css を用意します。名前は何でもいいです。

（もし既にオリジナルのスタイルシートを使用している場合は、上記の内容を追加）

次に、Konqueror のメニューからKonqueror の設定を選択し、現れた設定ウィンドウの左側からスタイルシートを選択し、右側の一般タブ内、「ユーザー定義のスタイルシート使用」項目で、前述の hoge.css を選択する。

[OK] ボタンを押した後 Konqueror を再起動すれば作業完了です。

KDE3.1.2 でしか検証していませんが、おそらく KDE3.x 以降で有効な手だと思います。

非常にトリッキーな回避法ではありますが、今のところ他のサイトの表示に副作用が出る事もなく、

パッチ当ててリビルドする手間も要らないので気軽にお試しあれ。  :Very Happy: 

----------

## erwan

じゃ、日本語出来る方が多いから質問です！

現在は日本語のEnvironmentをインストールしたんですが、FreeWnnで問題があるそうです辞書を見付けません。

例えば、「はな」を書くと「はな」と「ハナ」だけがある。「花」か「鼻」でもない。cannaなら問題ない。

(今はcannaをつかっています。もちろんGentooです。)

よろしくお願いします！

エルワン 。

----------

## mona-

FreeWnn を使った事がないので助けになるかわかりませんが・・・

FreeWnn を動かす為に行った事をなるべく詳しく説明すれば何か解決のヒントが見つかるかもしれませんよ。

----------

## mona-

ÄN®

µÄÝæ¤©È

----------

## 67comet

Konichiwa!

Hello all Japanese Linux users Gentoo and others.

I'm currently stationed in Okinawa and am seeking a Linux Users Group that is tollerent of my lack of Japanese. I found the Okinawa Linux Users Group, but it's been hard going to get a reply from them.

If anyone knows anyone in Okinawa that doesn't mind a Yankee please let me know, I would love to meet more Linux users over here.

Thank you,

Justin

P.S. My spelling of Japanese is worse than my speaking of it. I am sorry if it's offencive.

----------

## mona-

Hi, 67comet

Unfortunately, i do not know any linux user in Okinawa.

(I'm in Osaka.)

> I would love to meet more Linux users over here. 

It's so good. :Smile: 

----------

## G2k

Is it just a feeling or do very very few people use Gentoo in Japan? (and linux in general for that matter)

EDIT: Æ±ëÅAno offense meantË  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## violagirl

(*ﾟ▽ﾟ)すご～い

ここでも日本語を使ってる人がいるんです。凄く嬉しいなぁぁぁ

:*.;".*・;・^;・:＼(*^▽^*)/:・;^・;・*.";.*: ﾜｰｲ♪

メーガン

----------

## mpicklesimer

I'm trying to get my Gentoo machine to recognize Japanese filenames. At the moment, all I get are several '???????????' entries from ls -l. This machine is not running a Window Manager and is only accessed via the console. Files will eventually be shared with Samba, but will never be viewed in a GUI on the local machine. I've found several suggestions on how to make this work in Gnome and KDE, but nothing specific to the command line. I'm interested in learning Japanese in the future, but have yet to find the time. I appreciate any help you all can give. Thanks.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

神戸市からこんにちは！

是非、よろしくお願いします。

----------

## violagirl

あああ！行ったことあります！一回神戸にルミナリエを見に行きましたよ。

----------

## siddesu

鎌倉からもよろしく。

----------

## mona-

よろしくです〜

@大阪

----------

